# Your Thoughts on Who to Grab in FA?



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's mine (in importance of need by position)

Starting SG - Mike Miller, Anthony Morrow, Ronnie Brewer, Wesley Matthews, Redick
Backup PF/C - Udonis Haslem, Ike Diogu, Al Harrington
Backup PG - Jordan Farmar, Luke Ridnour, Earl Watson, Kyle Lowry
Backup SF - Rasual Butler, Matt Barnes

I say the general strategy would be out of these guys would be to go after Miller/Morrow and Haslem hard. Then we fill in the holes:

1. Grab a defensive replacement for the 2/3 and a capable starter in case Miller doesn't play a full season = Ronnie Brewer.
2. Need a shooter capable of running the point = Farmar or Ridnour

That gives us an 8-man rotation of:
PG - Rose / Farmar
SG - Miller / Brewer
SF - Deng / Brewer
PF - Boozer / Haslem
C - Noah / Haslem
9th = Gibson

I'd feel pretty good about that team. Not a contender yet, but pretty safe to say top 3 or 4 in the East.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

miller, brewer, redick, and butler.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Not confirmed yet by any means, but Miller's said to be going to Miami. Brewer is someone I've forgotten about, but he'd be a nice starter to place at SG. Haslem would be good, but I feel like Diogu's more likely - I think Gar sees Taj as our Haslem.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys need to get a shooter.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Good Choices: Mike Miller, Ronnie Brewer, Anthony Morrow; possibly a Shannon Brown/Tony Allen type (Yes, we need a starting SG but we still need a backup SG as well). Would like to pick up Morrow but not sure if the Bulls can compete with other teams vying for his services (plus don't want them to overpay).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

One shooter: Morrow or Korver Or Redick

Then a backup guard: Tony Allen

Basically Tony Allen + Shooter

Allen would be a younger better version of Hinrich.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i was looking at others and saw Quentin Richardson, Iverson 0_o, Rodney Carney, Anthony Johnson, Bonner, Roger Mason, Tony Battie, Kurt Thomas, and Steven Novak. Those are some that i thought we can take a look at.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Well Mike Miller is off the market, just signed to Miami 5yr/30mil


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If I were the Bulls' GM, I'd try to spread the money around like this...

Anthony Morrow: 5-year, $36m deal starting at $6m
Kyle Korver: 4-year, $20m deal starting at $4m
Brad Miller: 2-year, $8m deal starting at $4m
Earl Watson: 2-year, $5m deal starting at $2.5m

If you lose out on Morrow, throw Redick a $4-year, $22m deal. That shooting isn't fleeting. It's there to stay, and he's an improving defender as well.

Those four guys along with Rose, Deng, Boozer, Noah and Gibson is a very deep team. If you stick Morrow and Korver on the same team, your outside shooting is sick. It doesn't matter if any one else is a very reliable outside threat.

Then you round out the roster with a couple athletic 2s and another veteran 4 or 5.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow. Where is the money for signing Miller? 

You know, maybe the trio of James/Bosh/Wade have all agreed to sign for way less money. Think about it. They decide to sign for 8 or 9 mil a year each, then the Heat would have loads of cap room. Think of how much money these guys make off the court. Is the extra 6 mil a year in salary going to make much of a difference when they probably will make 30 to 50 mil a year off the court? If this is the case the NBA is in trouble. If some super team is created I can see rules changing again for free agency.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Wow. Where is the money for signing Miller?
> 
> You know, maybe the trio of James/Bosh/Wade have all agreed to sign for way less money. Think about it. They decide to sign for 8 or 9 mil a year each, then the Heat would have loads of cap room. Think of how much money these guys make off the court. Is the extra 6 mil a year in salary going to make much of a difference when they probably will make 30 to 50 mil a year off the court? If this is the case the NBA is in trouble. If some super team is created I can see rules changing again for free agency.


I couldn't imagine their taking $9m each, but I could see their agreeing to take $14-15m.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> Well Mike Miller is off the market, just signed to Miami 5yr/30mil


This is Ridiculous.
It's one thing if Miami has the cap space to sign three max guys. And convince Wade, Bosh, and Lebron to play there. It's another thing when all three start taking less money than their value so that they can fill out their roster with excellent roleplayers. Depth was supposed to be their weakness. Now their adding expensive roleplayers? So shady.

Anyways I would really like childress now. He is my #1 target. After that we need a shooter (reddick, Morrow, Korver) in that order. Then we need a cheap backup C (B Miller or Asik), and a backup point guard (Nate Robinson, Eddie House).

I think we can fit them all within 19 mil.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

SG Options:
1) Trade for a star: Iggy, Grainger, Gerald Wallace (admittedly difficult with our assets unless we move Deng which opens a hole at the 3)
2) Sign a shooter with below-average defense and hope TT transforms them into a good defender over time ($6-$8M per yr range): Miller (if he isn't signed), Morrow, Reddick, Korver (I think Morrow and Reddick have more upside potential on D-Miller is old and Korver doesn't have it in him)
3) Sign a defensive two guard who can't shoot (a couple mill per yr): Tony Allen, Wes Matthews, Ronnie Brewer
4) Trade for a shooter who is also a good defender, but not a star ($2-$4M/per range): Aron Afflolo, Corey Brewer (admittedly difficult)

To contend for a championship this year (60 wins), the Bulls would need to do option 1.
They probably will do options 2 + 3 and rotate at the shooting guard, a strategy that has almost never worked in the NBA (basically last year's blueprint), and precludes the Bulls from being a truly elite team (50 wins but limited upside potential in future years). As Kenneth suggested, I'd be ok with Morrow/Reddick + Tony Allen.
I would give up a pick and Gibson for option 4.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

A SG that can shoot, and a Bruce Bowen clone.

If the Bulls can find a way to trade for Shane Battier either now or midseason, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I like the idea of trying to get Granger, but with what? 

Orlando isn't letting Reddick go, and Miller signed with the Dream Team.

Corey Brewer? Bleh.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Orlando isn't letting Reddick go


At 4 years and $25-28 million they might.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Reddick @ 7 mil/per is hard to swallow after trading Hinrich.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Reddick at 7M isn't as bad as Hinrich's 10M.
I'd be ok if we got Reddick/Morrow and Tony Allen for 10M combined or less.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, Hinrich is at 9M this year and 8M after that. I guess it's water under the bridge now. 

Reddick is also an undersized 2 that is, perhaps, a more reliable 3p threat, but can he defend?


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

I'd hate if we went after Reddick... man I'd rather not even waste all that sexy cap on long term deals.. 

It would be great if we could make a move for a Danny Granger.. either way some pieces I like on reasonable deals..

Tracy McGrady
Wesley Matthews
Anthony Marrow
Josh Childress
Ronnie Brewer


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Wow. Where is the money for signing Miller?


Beasley.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

S.jR. said:


> It would be great if we could make a move for a Danny Granger.. either way some pieces I like on reasonable deals..


So you think Indiana would give up their lone bright spot to a team in their own division? Is it because you think Larry Bird is Jerry Krause's brother?

Granger just signed an extension last season, and Indiana is going to be in cap space heaven next season, so it would be incredibly foolish for them to give up Granger for Deng unless Rose is also in the deal.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

I'd like JJ Redick and Kyle Korver, may as well bring back Brad Miller as well.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rumor has it that bulls have opened talks with korver and are also interessted in brewer and livingston.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

TwinkieTowers said:


> So you think Indiana would give up their lone bright spot to a team in their own division? Is it because you think Larry Bird is Jerry Krause's brother?
> 
> Granger just signed an extension last season, and Indiana is going to be in cap space heaven next season, so it would be incredibly foolish for them to give up Granger for Deng unless Rose is also in the deal.


Actually I don't but his name was brought up so I just said I'd be for it. I didn't say it was feasible or likely.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't like the idea of Reddick for $7M per year. He's a good shooter, but he's no better than Hinrich and that is nearly Hinrich money (Hinrich only has 2 years, $15M remaining as someone else pointed out).

Korver is as pure a shooter as they come; I hope we get him on a reasonable deal. But, he is best suited as a backup 2/3.

That still leaves us badly needing a starting 2-guard. Iguodala ALMOST fits the bill, but he is just too inconsistent with his 3-pointer. The 3-pointer is just so important in today's NBA, especially when your PG is Derrick Rose.

I'm in the camp of being patient; let's sign cheap deals to fill the roster and see if anyone emerges mid-season that we can just absorb via cap space. It's very common for ticket sales to be slow for some franchise and they look to unload salary.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I don't like the idea of Reddick for $7M per year. He's a good shooter, but he's no better than Hinrich and that is nearly Hinrich money (Hinrich only has 2 years, $15M remaining as someone else pointed out).
> .


Do you mean he is not a better _player_ than Hinrich, or not a better _shooter_ than Hinrich. Because he is definateley a much better shooter than Hinrich. Might not be as good of a player though.

Reddick at 7 mil might be overpayment. But the dude can _really_ shoot. And I think is mobile enough and plays hard enough to be a starter here. Likeley a below average starter in the NBA at the 2 but a very good fit for us nonetheless. And I think Hinrich was a below average 2 that wasn't a great fit for us.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Do you mean he is not a better _player_ than Hinrich, or not a better _shooter_ than Hinrich. Because he is definateley a much better shooter than Hinrich. Might not be as good of a player though.


The former, of course. Although the percentages suggest that Reddick isn't worlds above Hinrich in the 3-pt department. Hinrich is obviously streaky but he's been a steady 35-40% throughout his career. Reddick has been around 38-40%. Both on similar volume, though Reddick manages to hoise more 3's in a shorter amount of time.

Another thought -- I wonder if Cleveland will be looking to dump salaries and start over again. They have a number of good 3-pt shooters. Mo Williams has 3 years left at ~$8M per year. Daniel Gibson only has 3 years, $13M. Both of them could be our backup PG / 3-pt specialist. In fact, I have to wonder if Gibson is the perfect backup PG for Rose. He'll demand low minutes but can light it up from 3-pt land.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Redick was remarkably efficient at shooting last season -- 61% true shooting percentage and 54% effective FG percentage. All while averaging almost 10 ppg and taking just under 7 shots per game.

Korver was incredibly 62% TS and 60% eFG. However, Korver is primarily seen as a player who only hangs around the arc; he averaged less than one FTA per game, while Redick averaged 2.7 FTA per game -- evidence that he is not afraid to drive to the paint once in a while.

In contrast, Hinrich was 50% TS and 48% eFG.

Redick might cost more than Korver due to is restricted status. A 3-4 year contract of $5.5-7 million per will likely not be matched by Orlando (Redick's QO is $3.8 mil.). However, Korver's last salary was $5.1 mil, and he will likely want a contract of roughly the same value.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Redick was remarkably efficient at shooting last season -- 61% true shooting percentage and 54% effective FG percentage. All while averaging almost 10 ppg and taking just under 7 shots per game.
> 
> Korver was incredibly 62% TS and 60% eFG. However, Korver is primarily seen as a player who only hangs around the arc; he averaged less than one FTA per game, while Redick averaged 2.7 FTA per game -- evidence that he is not afraid to drive to the paint once in a while.
> 
> ...


Great Post. I'd love to get Reddick even if it means overpaying. I'm not so worried about overpaying by a mil or so.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I think we may have just got Kyle Korver according to some tweets.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> I think we may have just got Kyle Korver according to some tweets.


Indeed. We need somebody like Brewer or Tony Allen to put at SG.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

narek said:


> I think we may have just got Kyle Korver according to some tweets.


 STEIN_LINE_HQ: ESPN.com sources: Bulls to sign Korver to three-year deal worth estimated $15 million [via Twitter] 
http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dimelive-100709/daily-dime-live 

Good news. We have started to add quality guys now. Lets keep it rolling!


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Nice pick up, but now we need a defisive sg, and Brewer would be a nice pick up. We also need a back up center, anyone out there worth bringing in? Or should we just bring back Brad Miller.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Nice pick up, but now we need a defisive sg, and Brewer would be a nice pick up. We also need a back up center, anyone out there worth bringing in? Or should we just bring back Brad Miller.


Word is we've talked to Miller about bringing him back.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'd want Childress or Brewer to be our starting SG if we can pull it off.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That's a good deal. We'll see if Thibodeau can minimize his weaknesses on defense.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> I'd want Childress or Brewer to be our starting SG if we can pull it off.


How does Childress even look these days? Does anyone know how he looked overseas? And does he still have that massive fro?:afro:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> How does Childress even look these days? Does anyone know how he looked overseas? And does he still have that massive fro?:afro:


From all I hear he's still doing his thing. His stats from this past season over there: 

15.2 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 1.9 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.6 BPG on 59.3% FG

http://www.eurobasket.com/player.asp?Cntry=GRE&PlayerID=31080

That has a game log, as well.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm really hoping the Bulls can get Anthony Morrow from G.S. They can match whatever we offer, so we might have to over pay a bit, but I think that signing would come with a huge upside.
Morrow's game compliments DRose so well. He is a flat out shooter that can score. He has a great shot and can create off of the dribble as well...just not a spot up shooter. He is young and still has upside and room to grow. Korver is a great 2/3 to bring off the bench or to help space things out for 20 minutes a game, but a guy like Morrow has starter qualities and can turn into a steal.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I'd want Childress or Brewer to be our starting SG if we can pull it off.


This


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Updated after the Korver signing (and I hope to God that he wasn't signed to be our starting 2):

PG: Rose /
SG: xxxx / Korver
SF: Deng / Korver / Johnson
PF: Boozer / Gibson / Johnson
.C: Noah

Not sure how Boozer or Korver's deals are structured, but I think we have 14-15M left in cap space if memory serves me correctly.

Starting SG and backup C seem to be our two largest holes, while still needing a backup PG. With the Korver signing, we can't pay big bucks for a backup C, so I think Haslem is out of the equation.

Starting SG
Morrow, Wesley Matthews, Ronnie Brewer, Rasual Butler

Backup C 
Udonis Haslem, Brad Miller, Rasho Nesterovic, Ike Diogu

Backup PG
Jordan Farmar, Luke Ridnour, Earl Watson, Kyle Lowry, CJ Watson

Livingston would be interesting if we had extra money to roll the dice on. He can cover the backup PG and SG roles if he gets his game back. Could be a low risk/high reward type move.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Rhyder said:


> Updated after the Korver signing (and I hope to God that he wasn't signed to be our starting 2):
> 
> PG: Rose /
> SG: xxxx / Korver
> ...


You do realize that Haslem is a whopping 6'8" 235 lbs right? 

Brewer is a guy a lot of us liked for our 2nd first instead of Sefolosha in that draft if you recall. Wouldn't mind that a bit.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Morrow has apparently signed a 3 yr, $12 M offer sheet with the Nets. Can't see Golden State not matching that.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

If the Bulls can get Brewer, I think that they should bring back Roger Mason. He's turned into a solid pro and is only a year removed from scoring 12 ppg in San Antonio. He'd be a good fourth or fifth guard.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> You do realize that Haslem is a whopping 6'8" 235 lbs right?
> 
> Brewer is a guy a lot of us liked for our 2nd first instead of Sefolosha in that draft if you recall. Wouldn't mind that a bit.



Center options are limited in this FA class

Boozer/Noah
Haslem/Noah
Haslem/Boozer
Gibson/Haslem

are all formidable combinations against most teams. Those with the Dwight Howard / Brook Lopez of the league aren't going to be shut down by whomever we might pick up. I doubt Miami has any way of outdoing us if we offer him 3 years, 18M or somewhere around those lines.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why the love for Ronnie Brewer and not Wesley Matthews? Wesley Matthew's play (and smaller contract) led to Ronnie Brewer being traded from the Jazz. 
Also, I watched all of Utah's playoff games this year and Wesley Matthews played very well, holding his own against Kobe Bryant defensively and shooting a high percentage from the field (something Brewer couldn't do). 
I think Wesley Matthews is the guy we should target. 
If not him, Tony Allen just to absolutely shut down every 2-guard in the league (and hopefully never take a shot that isn't a lay-up).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Why the love for Ronnie Brewer and not Wesley Matthews? Wesley Matthew's play (and smaller contract) led to Ronnie Brewer being traded from the Jazz.
> Also, I watched all of Utah's playoff games this year and Wesley Matthews played very well, holding his own against Kobe Bryant defensively and shooting a high percentage from the field (something Brewer couldn't do).
> I think Wesley Matthews is the guy we should target.
> If not him, Tony Allen just to absolutely shut down every 2-guard in the league (and hopefully never take a shot that isn't a lay-up).


Both are restricted. I imagine Utah would definitely match unless we made some crazy offer. I feel like Brewer's a better bet.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Utah would match? If we offer Wesley Matthews more than $1.8M in year 1 it will put the Jazz over the cap (if they re-sign Fesenko which is a must since Okur is still hurt) and $2.8M if they don't sign Fesenko. I think we can swing that much money. I can see CJ Miles shifting to the 2 for them and Kirilenko and Milsap at the 3 and 4.

My bad, just remembered we bailed them out with the trade exemption.... *hit. Way to shoot ourselves in the foot on that.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> Utah would match? If we offer Wesley Matthews more than $1.8M in year 1 it will put the Jazz over the cap (if they re-sign Fesenko which is a must since Okur is still hurt) and $2.8M if they don't sign Fesenko. I think we can swing that much money. I can see CJ Miles shifting to the 2 for them and Kirilenko and Milsap at the 3 and 4.
> 
> My bad, just remembered we bailed them out with the trade exemption.... *hit. Way to shoot ourselves in the foot on that.


They got Heyward too, who could play the 2/3, so lets say they got Miles at the 2 and Heyward at the 3. Would they pay the backups much with both starters being young?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Utah would match? If we offer Wesley Matthews more than $1.8M in year 1 it will put the Jazz over the cap (if they re-sign Fesenko which is a must since Okur is still hurt) and $2.8M if they don't sign Fesenko. I think we can swing that much money. I can see CJ Miles shifting to the 2 for them and Kirilenko and Milsap at the 3 and 4.
> 
> My bad, just remembered we bailed them out with the trade exemption.... *hit. Way to shoot ourselves in the foot on that.


Also: Utah's already over the cap. It's only luxury tax they'd want to avoid, which wouldn't be an issue unless we made a higher offer than what would be reasonable.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

We need a defensive stopper at the 2. We need to get Tony Allen or Wes Matthews. Whatever it takes to get it done. Kyle Korver and maybe JJ Reddick are not going to get it done defensively.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> We need a defensive stopper at the 2. We need to get Tony Allen or Wes Matthews. Whatever it takes to get it done. Kyle Korver and maybe JJ Reddick are not going to get it done defensively.


The offseason isn't done. I'm confident that our issues there defensively will be addressed.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

What about Shaq? Yea he is clearly not the player he was but he could be a good fit in a part time role and at least give us some options against the bigger front courts we face. Not sure if he would even come here but what are peoples thoughts?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Merk said:


> What about Shaq? Yea he is clearly not the player he was but he could be a good fit in a part time role and at least give us some options against the bigger front courts we face. Not sure if he would even come here but what are peoples thoughts?


I like his size, but would rather bring Brad back if he's the same price. Miller is a lot more versatile than Shaq. 

I dread the idea of Shaq trying to keep up with Rose up and down the floor.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I like his size, but would rather bring Brad back if he's the same price. Miller is a lot more versatile than Shaq.
> 
> I dread the idea of Shaq trying to keep up with Rose up and down the floor.


Never thought i'd hear someone say they'd prefer Brad Miller over another player because of his speed. Crazy thing is it's true.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Never thought i'd hear someone say they'd prefer Brad Miller over another player because of his speed. Crazy thing is it's true.



I was thinking the same thing as I typed it. Nuts.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Portland just offered their full MLE to Matthews -- 5 years/$33 million.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AiuPI5jGi2cZAXOqi0gYQd28vLYF?slug=ys-matthewsblazers071010


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Portland just offered their full MLE to Matthews -- 5 years/$33 million.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AiuPI5jGi2cZAXOqi0gYQd28vLYF?slug=ys-matthewsblazers071010


crazy


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if orlando matches, the bulls could do a sign and trade with either matthews or morrow.

warriors will not match, since they signed dorrelle wright. so the bulls tell them to match the nets' offer and trade him to the bulls for 2nd round picks. same with matthews.
the matching team cant trade him to the team, where the player signed the offer sheet.

ideally the bulls have one day time, to make this happen, in case orlando halts the process by waiting the whole 7 days. jj signed his os atleast a day before the other two did.

concerning backup pgs i'd like anthony johnson or shaun livingston also arroyo doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Interesting BenDengGo on the matching/2nd round pick trade idea. Has this strategy ever been done before? I don't seem to recall it having happened.
Also, Matthews just went from a min. salary guy in year 1 to a $9.2M a year player in year 2 - unbelievable. Congrats to him. Sucks for us as he is off our radar.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5370235
Need to offer Brewer a contract immediately.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> Interesting BenDengGo on the matching/2nd round pick trade idea. Has this strategy ever been done before? I don't seem to recall it having happened.
> Also, Matthews just went from a min. salary guy in year 1 to a $9.2M a year player in year 2 - unbelievable. Congrats to him. Sucks for us as he is off our radar.
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5370235
> Need to offer Brewer a contract immediately.


I have a feeling that this is not allowed.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

If we can't get a defensive SG at the right price like Ronnie Brewer, then I think the Bulls take a stab at the former MSU Spartan Alan Anderson. He has been playing on the highest level in Europe and has an NBA opt out clause that goes into effect later this month. Anderson has legitimate NBA size (6'6"/225) and athleticism. He definitely comes from the right college program if you want a defensive SG.

I remember Stephen Jackson came from Europe to be a big part in helping the Spurs stop Kobe in the playoffs. From watching this guy in college, I know he could do that for us.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

What about Kwame Brown? It sounds like he can be had for 2-3 mil per. I think that price is right for him. He is a big strong athletic guy who plays pretty good post D. Could be a solid guy in certain situatiions.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright so now that we have added Boozer, Korver, and Brewer. What do we do with the remaining cap space. I think it is very close to 10 mil.

Some guys to target:
Josh Howard: I think now that we have aquired some depth we might be able to afford to gamble on Howard (wont return until approx all star break). I think he could come real cheap and might be a big help come playoff time.

Eddie House: Vet Backup pg that can hit the 3 ball.

Brad Miller: Solid Vet Backup Center Should be able to get him relativeley cheap. He would do better in the more limited role he should get this year.

I think we could likeley fit all three of them inside of the 10 mil.

Next years 12 man roster:

Rose, House, Bouldin
Brewer, Howard, Korver
Deng, Korver, Howard
Boozer, Gibson
Noah, Miller, Asik


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

take a close look at morris almond (ugh..another jazz player), john lucas, matt bouldin and jeremy lin.
i know its summer league, but the did play well. ist trent plaisted any good? he's 6'11.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Be nice if we can "help" the Magic cap situation by taking Pietrus/Gortat off their hands..

I'd also be interested in.. Luke Ridnour, can run the pick and roll and hit the occasional 3 pointer.

But since I doubt we do get those two from the Magic.. Do you guys think it would be terrible to take a flyer on Richard Jefferson? Nice short term deal that's more than the MLE (something I read he would only get offered).. If not how about Roger Mason Jr?... Instead of B.Miller how about.. Anthony Tolliver?

Be great to see Tmac still had something left in him, but I really doubt he has that desire..


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gortat and pietrus for johnson and a top10 protected pick :champagne:

but i doubt the magic care about their salary.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> gortat and pietrus for johnson and a top10 protected pick :champagne:
> 
> but i doubt the magic care about their salary.


I'd be down for that. I don't even think there would be a point to (top 10 protection) considering it would be a disaster if were drafting in the top 10 next year. 

Gortat is overpayed but he is a good long term solution at backup C. Pietrus would be a nice addition. We could find a backup point guard with the MLE next year. Just not sure if this would work cap wise.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose / 
Brewer / 
Deng / Korver / Johnson
Boozer / Gibson / Johnson
Noah / Asik

Need #1 Backup/Starting SG. Brewer is no guarantee. We could use another shooter and offensive firepower off the bench.

Targets: Rasual Butler, Keith Bogans, Stephen Graham


Need #2 Backup Center. Not much available here. However, I don't think we should rely on Gibson/Asik as our #3 & #4 guys.

Targets: Brad Miller, Juwan Howard, Shaq, Diogu


Need #3 Still lots of PG available that can soak 12-14 minutes a game. I'd rather a vet than a young player just to take care of the second unit. 

Targets: Eddie House, CJ Watson, Diener, Arroyo


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bogans/Miller/House would do me just fine.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeremy Lin -- though it seems he's probably signing with the Mavs.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

get someone with the last name ending in ER lol. brad miller and butler r the last ones hahahaha.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Alright so now that we have added Boozer, Korver, and Brewer. *What do we do with the remaining cap space. I think it is very close to 10 mil.*
> 
> Some guys to target:
> Josh Howard: I think now that we have aquired some depth we might be able to afford to gamble on Howard (wont return until approx all star break). I think he could come real cheap and might be a big help come playoff time.
> ...


The overall consensus on here is probably to fill the rest of the spots with well known free agents, like the guys you mentioned, in order to have a more balanced team. If those guys never play, then what is the point? After we get a decent backup PG, I would rather sign a couple summer league/undrafted players/whatever to minimum contracts in order to fill the remainder of the roster. Byars, Lucas, etc are guys who I am referring to. If K. Brown is available for 2-3 mill, then that is ok. 

*My reasoning is so we can use the money remaining at the trade deadline towards players who's teams need to cut salary.* With the economy looking like it might double dip and at the very best remain stagnant, the best thing is to remain flexible/liquid to take advantage of teams who have to make a financial decision rather than bball decision. 

This would be a short term pain 4 long term gain move. We can fill 2-4 spots with minimum contracts and still be a playoff team in the East. I am confident at that. The key is to get that much needed backup PG to complete the 6-10 spots, remain flexible, and then fill the remainder with hardworking minimum contract guys. Who knows, we might find a gem in 1 of them. 

Rose, Vet PG, **Lucas II*
Brewer, Korver, **Bouldin*
Deng, Johnson, **Byars*
Booze, Gibson, Johnson
Noah, Asik

* Just Suggestions


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BullsBaller said:


> The overall consensus on here is probably to fill the rest of the spots with well known free agents, like the guys you mentioned, in order to have a more balanced team. If those guys never play, then what is the point? After we get a decent backup PG, I would rather sign a couple summer league/undrafted players/whatever to minimum contracts in order to fill the remainder of the roster. Byars, Lucas, etc are guys who I am referring to. If K. Brown is available for 2-3 mill, then that is ok.
> 
> *My reasoning is so we can use the money remaining at the trade deadline towards players who's teams need to cut salary.* With the economy looking like it might double dip and at the very best remain stagnant, the best thing is to remain flexible/liquid to take advantage of teams who have to make a financial decision rather than bball decision.
> 
> ...


Unless Asik is the real deal, I think backup C is the main priority. We also have a gaping spot at the SG unless Korver is really going to play there with all his minutes (not something I want to see all season).

Preserving some of the cap space is fine, and will more likely get someone of value than signing what is left outright. However, I don't think the rotation is done unless Brewer is back to his old form and Asik is a reliable 2nd Center.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I know people on here like Gortat as a backup. Asik had a really nice game against him when he was back in Europe. If Asik is healthy, then i think he will fine as our backup C. Management must of signed him at the equivalent of a mid st rounder for a reason. If they didn't trust him at this point, then they would have waited longer to bring him over amd not of had him absorb some of our cap space.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

miller leaves for houston 



STEIN_LINE_HQ said:


> ESPN.com sources: Rockets reach terms with C Brad Miller on three-year deal worth nearly $15 million. Link on the way


http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ


that offer was to good to turn down.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn. We weren't going to come up with that much.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

while i like miller, that offer is to big to pay. he's 34 and looked very slow last year, plus he made to many dumb fouls and stupid turnovers. but he was a good locker guy and could've mentored ömer.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I like the idea of Eddie House. He can go ballistic from three.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Roger Mason and Rasual Butler come to mind if you are looking for wings who can shoot, and as for backup point guards you could look at House or Chris Quinn.

Backup center could be filled by a guy like Earl Barron.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't mind Asik as our back-up Center, but what if Noah goes down again for a month? Miller was a back-up who could start for a month, Asik, not so much. We still need a vet big to bring in...

The back-up PG spot also still needs to be filled, and hopefully its with a vet, and not a "flier." 

Other than that, if Barnes can be brought in for defensive depth I'm all for it...


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Firefight said:


> I don't mind Asik as our back-up Center, but what if Noah goes down again for a month? Miller was a back-up who could start for a month, Asik, not so much. We still need a vet big to bring in...
> 
> The back-up PG spot also still needs to be filled, and hopefully its with a vet, and not a "flier."
> 
> Other than that, if Barnes can be brought in for defensive depth I'm all for it...


I have exactly the same concerns. If we decided to pay As – 1.7M (this is what I found out today) forget about a decent back-up center. His Greediness will not pay enough to get the good one. 

We should kept Brad, even if that meant an overpay.

Deng’s contract fiasco will bite Bulls azz for another four years. It is funny, but someone agreed pay to: Gordon 10M/year, Kirk- 9M/year,trade TT and Curry, Chandler ...and no one wants to pay Deng $12/year, so we have no choice than to keep such a “treasury” (John Salmons - for example, did a much better job for us and could cost us only 8M )


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Well with CJ in the fold.. 

Who do you guys prefer next? (Just naming a handful of guys I think are free agents..)

Swingman: Josh Howard? Tracy McGrady? Rasual Butler? Shannon Brown? Roger Mason Jr.? Richard Jefferson?

Bigs: Anthony Tolliver? Kurt Thomas? Etan Thomas? Kwame Brown? Shaquille O'Neal? Rasho Nesterovic?

Or Summer league players?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

S.jR. said:


> Well with CJ in the fold..
> 
> Who do you guys prefer next? (Just naming a handful of guys I think are free agents..)
> 
> ...


For swingmen, I'd love Shannon Brown but he re-signed in LA or is very close to it. I like Butler.

As for bigs, I'd give Shaq a 1 year deal(2 years if he's fine with ending his career as a role player). Saying he'd disrupt the chemistry or whatever because he wants to start or whatever doesn't make much sense to me. If he signs with us, he would know what his role and that he wouldn't see large minutes.

Other than Shaq, I don't really like the options out there. I think we sign Kurt Thomas.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

If we could fit both I would love to add Roger Mason Jr and Kwame Brown. It's tough to tell what those guys would expect to get paid but if we could get both we would be extremeley deep.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

S.jR. said:


> Well with CJ in the fold..
> 
> Who do you guys prefer next? (Just naming a handful of guys I think are free agents..)
> 
> ...



Jefferson is too expensive, I'm sure. I would love to gamble on T-Mac, but my feeling is that he has nothing left and the Bulls would be risking too much that he would be a disruptive malcontent. I just don't think it's worth the risk. Howard or Mason Jr. would be good, IMO.

As for bigs, Shaq is actually an experiment I wouldn't mind as I do think he understands at least somewhat that he's in decline and isn't "the man" on his team. We finally have some shooters now and Shaq can really pass and provide that nice inside/outside game. I hesitate, though, because he's just so damn slow and we have a lot of guys built to get out there and run. He'd be useful if we wanted to play a slow-down possession game here and there, but I'm not sure we really want to do that for 15 minutes a night.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson is way past his prime. Stunk with the Bucks, and didn't improve when he went to San Antonio.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree about RJeff ... He's not going to produce like he's going to get paid. Plus his defense is below average. If we are going to add a wing player, I think that player needs to be a defensive stopper with Deng/Korver both being more offensive minded.

As far as the big goes, I'd love to get a guy like Shaq. I think he realizes playing big minutes is not going to happen unless he signs with a bad non-playoff team. I think Shaq coming to Chicago is a real possibility. The top contenders almost all can be ruled out for one reason or another ... Assuming Shaq won't play for the league min, you can rule out Boston/Miami/Orlando ... He's not going back to L.A. ... He's not staying w/ Cleveland. Where else can he go? Maybe Dallas I guess. I think he can help the Bulls as a real option of the bench. I know the Bulls are going to be playing a Run n Gun style game that isn't going to suit Shaq well, but we can put him in to body guys like Howard and give us a low-post option other than Booze.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I posted this in another thread, but is there any reason not to just sign Flip on the cheap and be done with the backup 2 search? With Korver likely taking minutes at both the 2 and the 3, I'm not sure you need more than Flip at this point.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but is there any reason not to just sign Flip on the cheap and be done with the backup 2 search? With Korver likely taking minutes at both the 2 and the 3, I'm not sure you need more than Flip at this point.


I wouldn't mind bringing Flip back into the mix. I just wonder what he is looking for (money and role). I would prefer us picking up our backup C first. Then see what money we have left over. I am guessing we will only have about 2 mil to spend. I wonder if Flip would take that? If so I'd love to bring him back.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> I wouldn't mind bringing Flip back into the mix. I just wonder what he is looking for (money and role). I would prefer us picking up our backup C first. Then see what money we have left over. I am guessing we will only have about 2 mil to spend. I wonder if Flip would take that? If so I'd love to bring him back.


Getting Miles pretty much says Flip isn't comming back. Brewer, Korver and Miles can all play SG. I don't see many mintues for Flip here. So yeah we should be looking for a back up center.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TheDarkPrince said:


> Getting Miles pretty much says Flip isn't comming back. Brewer, Korver and Miles can all play SG. I don't see many mintues for Flip here. So yeah we should be looking for a back up center.


Miles? You mean Watson right?


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> Miles? You mean Watson right?


Whoops, wrong CJ.:dpepper:


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm thinking we need to add bulk down low. Noah and especially Asik are twigs.
I think Etan Thomas is the best of what's left out there.
I think we should sign him then add at the trade deadline for a salary-dump center (a 2011 unrestricted free agent) from a team that isn't going to make the playoffs (Erik Dampier-Charlotte, Samuel Dalembert-Sacremento, etc).


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i heard tracy mcgrady wants to go to the bulls? should get get him?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

TMAC is done, and he's been done a real long time (he hasn't shot the ball well in 8 years)


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

hmmmm im looking at his stats. and he hasnt shot well the last like 3-4 years......so saying the last 8 is a stretch. 8 years ago he was the scoring champs like twice....


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything on Shaq? Not only coming to the Bulls, but going anywhere? I know he's not the player he once was, but I think he can still be more than just a small role player for someone. I'm just surprised I haven't heard more about where he is looking to go...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd still really like Roger Mason as our 4th guard. 

Rose-Brewer-Watson-Mason is pretty solid all around.

That 4th guard is probably our biggest hole at the moment, followed by the need for another bruising big man as our 4th or 5th big.


----------

